# What do you like?



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here in KS it is up to local city to decide on code. Some cities use ICC and some use UPC.

Which one of the two do you like the best and why?

I like UPC. Just more clear to understand.

For example water heater connections.

ICC says nothing about 18" riser where as UPC requires them


----------



## Plumbing Tampa (Sep 16, 2009)

Since announcing that IAPMO and the ICC signed a memorandum of understanding, everyone has been asking if this is too good to be true. The next question asked is, won't this impact IAPMO the most?
Well, it is really good, but not too good to be true. Both boards of directors are serious about having a single model plumbing code. The two groups are already meeting to hammer out the details. That is a very good sign.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

IPC .
It allows most anything.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

slickrick said:


> IPC .
> It allows most anything.


Please tell me you're kidding?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I am certified as an Inspector in both and prefer the UPC. Earlier this year I attended an EDU-Code presented by the ICC in Las Vegas. It was a week long ordeal yet all of the materials and Instructors were from IAPMO.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumbing Tampa said:


> Since announcing that IAPMO and the ICC signed a memorandum of understanding, everyone has been asking if this is too good to be true. The next question asked is, won't this impact IAPMO the most?
> Well, it is really good, but not too good to be true. Both boards of directors are serious about having a single model plumbing code. The two groups are already meeting to hammer out the details. That is a very good sign.


I'm interested to know where your info is coming from and if there is something new. As far as I knew ICC backed out of the deal 3-years ago and there have been no new talks. My understanding is there was a disagreement of how Codes are written. IAPMO wants it to be written by all of the members where ICC wants it to be written by Government entities.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Please tell me you're kidding?


 
I feel it does compared to UPC... 
The post I made first was meant to express that I felt like I had more to work with such as horizontal flat venting when I needed to stay shallow, etc. not that it was slack. I did not mean it like it sounded.


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

Prefer UPC...all we have used in California


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I feel it does compared to UPC...
> The post I made first was meant to express that I felt like I had more to work with such as horizontal flat venting when I needed to stay shallow, etc. not that it was slack. I did not mean it like it sounded.


UPC allows horizontal flat venting in certain circumstances and juridsticions with a signed waiver from plan and review or inspector. Its rare tho


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I've worked with both UPC and IPC. There is a lot more slack with IPC. Atleast in SoCal where i used UPC, there was a lot of overkill IMO. Separate venting, oversized water lines, tests for inspection...let's just say as far ahead as CA is then most of the country with laws and regulations, they are very far behind on how simple plumbing system can be to operate properly


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think everyone should use Chicago code, it would be good for the trade nationwide.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

the npcc come on canada woot!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You guys follow a code?.........:blink:








...........:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I follow the IHC 

International handyman code

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't care what one they use but it would sure be nice if we could be like the sparkies with NEC and get a code that was used nationaly that way I wouldn't have to carry and remember 3 different codes for where I work!

One more thing code says in all three states I work in that there must be a CO directly outside a building. Why in the  are they never there when I have to auger the line.


----------

